# nobody talking about the new HE releases?



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

strange, the new High elf dragon princes, phoenix guard and white lions have been released and I haven't seena single person so much as mention them in passing.

not that I care about fantasy just seems weird they've been ignored completely, like there existence has been denied.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440062a

but then at £25 for 10 models I can see why its denied.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

also very few people like HE now if it was SM on the other hand :biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

We had a thread on them a a couple of weeks ago actually - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70503.

I think the general consensus was that they are good models, but some found the price a little difficult to swallow...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I wouldn't look as far as page 3 for a release rumor, so thats why I didn't see them, though at £2.50 a model I can see why its been buried 3 pages down.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

That's actually much better per model than we were paying. I like the box sets, personally. Already traded off a few of my Maiden Guard for a couple boxes. There is no way I'd pay those old prices, but if it came down to cash I would spring for the new price.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Styro-J said:


> That's actually much better per model than we *were* paying.


"were" being the main word, when you look at when the greatswords were released it was actually cheaper to get 20 metals than 20 plastics, and in this case when its costing you £50 for 20 plastic models I'm afraid "were" just doesn't cut it, £50 is still far too much.

and I don't wanna hear all this bullshit about price=game balance, or its because the molds cost allot of money, armybooks/codex=game balance, and when you have smaller companies selling 60 plastics for £20 then I seriously doubt molds are the issue either.

its not better than what we were paying, it was an insult then, and its worse now.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

"Nobody talking about the new HE releases?"

The first rule of Elf Club is you DO NOT TALK about Elf Club.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> "Nobody talking about the new HE releases?"
> 
> The first rule of Elf Club is you DO NOT TALK about Elf Club.


:laugh: Hehe... That was weird...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

High Elves?, bah boring. The new Dark Eldar release is the talk of the Heresy now.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, the price is still sky high but as it saves most players about $20 per 10 models that's a saving grace. Also, it makes it a lot easier for players to jump into high elves as no one is just going to run 5 Phoenix Guard or White Lions. A $40 price tag is scary as heck but it hurts a lot less than $60.

It was horrible, but now it is only bad. Definitely a step in the right direction, if only a step. Fantasy is much more expensive than 40k in this respect, which is terrible due to the emphasis on large blocks of infantry.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Styro-J said:


> It was horrible, but now it is only bad. Definitely a step in the right direction, if only a step. Fantasy is much more expensive than 40k in this respect, which is terrible due to the emphasis on large blocks of infantry.


whats that smell?...smells like...conspiracy.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

damm and i thought someone had farted again.
TBH if i want a HE army, i would probaly build the bulk up with cheaper mantic models, i know they dont look great, but then for mass blocks of troops, there ideal


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

41.25$ rather than 44$? Sure, it's now 50ish with what they're charging now, but it's still not that much better.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> whats that smell?...smells like...conspiracy.


Yeah i had noticed that with emphasis on large units and the cost per model for elite units, fantasy is £rape.99 compared to 40k. Which is a shame cus i'd like to get into fantasy more.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Styro-J said:


> Yes, the price is still sky high but as it saves most players about $20 per 10 models that's a saving grace. Also, it makes it a lot easier for players to jump into high elves as no one is just going to run 5 Phoenix Guard or White Lions. A $40 price tag is scary as heck but it hurts a lot less than $60.
> 
> It was horrible, but now it is only bad. Definitely a step in the right direction, if only a step. Fantasy is much more expensive than 40k in this respect, which is terrible due to the emphasis on large blocks of infantry.


More expensive, but not for the same reason. The army size is larger. Some units are also cheaper - Goblins/Slaves @2pts each, and having a minimum size of 20 meaning that a standard 2000pt army requires 250 of them without upgrades. Thanks to upgrades, you're looking at only 150-175.

When you can get 15 Goblins for the same price as 2 Phoenix Guard, you can quit your whining. The plastics are considerably better, and meld reasonably with White Lions, Dragon Princes, Spearmen, Archers, and Noble sets.

So, yes. Whine away. But I am fairly sure that my bitz box is considerably fuller with the plastic sets additions.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> you're looking at only 150-175.


only 150-175, well thats ok then, since GW is moving towards 10 for £15 for all basic plastic units thats only £225-255


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Vaz said:


> So, yes. Whine away. But I am fairly sure that my bitz box is considerably fuller with the plastic sets additions.


Haha, I'm the one in favor of the new boxes! High cost is the nature of this hobby, its a fact of life I've come to accept. I'm just glad that my boxes are cheaper now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thread seems to have very little to do with the release and more about dredging up the very long and very boring GW price subject yet again!!,all three units are cheaper then they were and the £18 for the dragon princes is a massive saving compared to the £35 price tag they had previously.
You can moan about the prices all you want but this release is a price cut if you are a high elf player plain and simple.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Thread seems to have very little to do with the release and more about dredging up the very long and very boring GW price subject yet again!!


well since the main problem is the price of them, what did you think was gonna be talked about?


bitsandkits said:


> You can moan about the prices all you want but this release is a price cut if you are a high elf player plain and simple.


yeah, of about £5 per 10 models, thats not really a price cut, it should be at least £10 saving per 10 models, there plastic after all.

you cannot defend £25 for 10 plastic models, sure the dragon princes aren't too bad, although the models are rather meh to me, but you won't be able to afford the dragon princes after taking out a loan just to get 20 guard and 20 white lions, which model wise aren't too impressive, though it may be the cartoon paintjob ruining them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well since the main problem is the price of them, what did you think was gonna be talked about?
> 
> yeah, of about £5 per 10 models, thats not really a price cut, it should be at least £10 saving per 10 models, there plastic after all.
> 
> you cannot defend £25 for 10 plastic models, sure the dragon princes aren't too bad, although the models are rather meh to me, but you won't be able to afford the dragon princes after taking out a loan just to get 20 guard and 20 white lions, which model wise aren't too impressive, though it may be the cartoon paintjob ruining them.


Why is the price a main problem? if you wanted to buy the two "over priced" kits last month it would have been £2.50 more for the same 10 models, so the new releases cost less, how is that a main problem ?

As for defending 10 plastics for £25, i would take detailed multipart plastic kit over a 1 peace metal kit every time, but the difference is you may see the models simply as counters to play the game and the block of infantry has little value at 3ft other than its in game use, but as someone more into the artsy crafty side of the hobby,i see the building and painting as the fun bit, so i want the flexibility to build minis the way i want that plastic offers.

And again if i needed a loan to buy 20 of each of these new guard and white lions for my high elf army at least i would be happy in the knowledge the loan i need today is lower than the loan i needed last month to buy the metals and i will have some nice left over parts to customise my other double cheap units from island of blood.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Why is the price a main problem? if you wanted to buy the two "over priced" kits last month it would have been £2.50 more for the same 10 models, so the new releases cost less, how is that a main problem ?


your really happy to save £2.50 on a lighter cheaper material?, you see no problem at all in a new release only saving you £2.50?, you really can't see how the saving should be 4x more than that?, I know GW makes fanbois blind, but not that blind, its not in any way possible to see saving £2.50 as a good thing on an item whos saving should be appealing.


bitsandkits said:


> As for defending 10 plastics for £25, i would take detailed multipart plastic kit over a 1 peace metal kit every time, but the difference is you may see the models simply as counters to play the game and the block of infantry has little value at 3ft other than its in game use, but as someone more into the artsy crafty side of the hobby,i see the building and painting as the fun bit, so i want the flexibility to build minis the way i want that plastic offers.


thats not defending 10 plastics for £25, thats just telling me why you prefer multipart plastics to metals.

its not possible to defend 10 plastics for £25, not anymore, not when there are smaller companies out there doing 60 plastics of the same quality for £20, and others doing 110+ for £50-60


bitsandkits said:


> i would be happy in the knowledge the loan i need today is lower than the loan i needed last month to buy the metals


by a massive earth shattering £2.50


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes saving £2.50 on the same 10 models is a pretty good thing in my opinion, yes we would all like to save £10 for the same ten models, i cant argue that saving more money wouldnt be better, but a saving is a saving stella. 
Now i have heard the arguments that the hobby is too expensive or the prices have gone up again blah blah,but now your trying to argue that a genuine reduction in price isnt good enough ???? seriously stella even for you thats an unrealistic argument and again your completely focussed on the £25 kits and ignoring the cavalry which is almost half price compared to the last one, thats a saving of £17, thats almost two sets for the price of one.
Yeah a three man indie mail order only company can produce some pretty looking triple cheap generic elves off the back of GW's success, thats great and more power too them,but until the likes of mantic/PP are an actual threat to GW profits there range of miniatures wont force GW to consider price matching them.

Hell im not even sure i can or should defend the price, if anything the price isnt an issue for me because i dont collect high elves and if i did i would be happy they have changed to plastic and cost less than the metal ones, for me thats complete justification to buy them if i wanted them at the reduced price, i think im more annoyed that i came to the new release thread about high elves and its simply a bitching thread about the price again, i was hoping someone had bought them or seen them in the flesh and gave us a review or some form of opinion of the new kits , maybe compare them to the old metal stuff, you know something about the models themselves, But no its straight in at post number 1 bitch bitch bitch about the price yet again and worse still this is probably the only monthly release of new plastics for a race, were you can actually confirm categorically using actual maths that GW may have cocked up and priced the miniatures at less than there predecessors.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't justify saving £2.50 on a lighter cheaper material? What, you mean we should spend more?

new release only saving me £2.50? you mean, aside from a 7+ year old 3 pose metal model not saving £2.50?

10 Plastics for £25? As opposed to what we were spending before?

Stella, you're really hilarious in a sad, sad, sad way. Have you considered joining the circus. I think you'd fit in with the rest of those clowns. And the insult implied in the "fanbois" comment (aside from making you look more of a creature than you already are with your inability to spell) is childish in the extreme. Insulting someone because they disagree with your opinion? Nice.

As to the 60 plastics at the same quality. Doubt it. Do those same 60 plastics come with such a total of 98 pieces to assemble and use as a bits box? Could you make a legal army from White Lions before? No. Can you now? Yes - as i said, the existing sets mesh extremely well.

If you can't stand the heat of the kitchen. You've frequently stated you "displeasure" with the game, the staff, the players, the models, the price, yet you're still here? Do you get some kicks out of it like some freak gets kicks from S+M?

TLR
You're a broken record. Change it, or fuck off.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Lest we forget the price we pay for models also has to fund the developement of the entire hobby. I for one am not just in it for the toy soldiers. I like the books, forge world, 'eavy metal, White dwarf, the computer games and all the other things which add depth to the hobby. I also like the constant re-issuing of the rules and codices. For the whinging types and conspiracy theorists that equals money grabbing, for me it equals depth and variety.

For that reason i'm happy to pay premium prices for a quality product. Do I wish they were cheaper? Fcuk yes. But then I cant paint them quick enough to become a drain on the finances.

And if that makes me a 'fanboi' I couldn't give a toss.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I've recently started High Elves, for very cheap since their Battleforce is one of the best.

2 Battleforces from Wayland/Ebay + A couple of Mages from IoB gave me a 2000pt army for under £90, which isn't half bad.

This lets me consider splashing out on a box of the new special choices, I just need to consider which one.

All three of the new kits are sexy, although Dragon Princes are a little of the "same old, same old" variety... The models look more or less identical to their two predecessors.

I like the fact that White Lions actually look like they're wielding "Great Weapons" now, rather than slightly weedy looking axes. These ones look like they would really give you +2 Strength, even on an Elf!

Phoenix Guard are a large improvement over the mini-skirt versions of yesterday, but I still love the original 1-piece metals from 5th Edition and before. If you could get those for cheap on ebay (which they're not) then I would just get them instead. That said, the new plastics are very pretty and look very kit-bashable, although I'm not sure exactly what you would create. Could add spikes for some very good looking Black Guard I suppose, or even Dark Eldar Incubi if you did a head swap.

Regarding the price, I am slightly amused that Silver Helms (a cavalry model) are cheaper than the new plastic infantry. I was expecting £20 for 10, not £25... On the flip side it's still slightly cheaper than metal, for much better quality and more flexible models. If we use Space Marines as a benchmark then Tac squads still cost almost £25 so it's not like Fantasy is *that* much worse off than 40k. I just pity the "Horde" players tbh, but Orcs still have access to BfSP and Skaven have IoB, so I guess that helps.

The best way to construct armies these days seems to be maximising your investment from the Core Set and Battalion boxes. Failing that, search Ebay or a discount retailer. Buying 100% price individual boxes of models from GW is leaving a sting in my wallet lately.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> (aside from making you look more of a creature than you already are with your inability to spell)


oh no a fucking accidental spelling mistake, I'm gonna go cry in a corner now


Vaz said:


> As to the 60 plastics at the same quality. Doubt it. Do those same 60 plastics come with such a total of 98 pieces to assemble and use as a bits box?


yes, since there done by victrix or warlord or perrys, so your getting quality similar to a perry sculpt.


Vaz said:


> You're a broken record. Change it, or fuck off.


did little vazzy wazzy say something?


Vaz said:


> 10 Plastics for £25? As opposed to what we were spending before?


yeah, 10 metals for £30 something, so the price has barely changed, if they were £20 I wouldn't be complaining as much., but £5 for switching to a cheaper material is an insult.

and the whole multi part plastics rubbish is a stupid defence, there still gonna be 10 guys with halberds, the only difference to someone elses is that they might be looking in different directions.


Sethis said:


> If we use Space Marines as a benchmark then Tac squads still cost almost £25 so it's not like Fantasy is *that* much worse off than 40k.


the only difference is that 10 space marines in 40k have a use, 10 infantry of any kind in fantasy would die before you deploy them on the table.

so its £25 for 10 models to catch 10 arrows and die before even seeing the enemy


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Everyone knows the price of the models before getting into GW, so I fail to understand the continual moaning about the prices - especially when there is a reduction! GW is a businiess and they exist to make money, not fulfil your desire to play toy soldiers. No one forces you to collect GW, so don't if you can't afford it. The products they provide are of good quality and that is worth the cost.
This thread is a reminder of why Stella is the only person on this forum to make my ignore list. Thankfully I cannot see exactly what he/she has said, but it will be along the lines of how evil GW is blah blah blah blah blah blah my mum didn't love me blah de blah....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

slaaneshy said:


> Everyone knows the price of the models before getting into GW, so I fail to understand the continual moaning about the prices


even the new kid whos never heard of GW and wants to start and is put off by the £25 price tag?


slaaneshy said:


> Thankfully I cannot see exactly what he/she has said, but it will be along the lines of how evil GW is blah blah blah blah blah blah my mum didn't love me blah de blah....


except you must of read it before editing your post to respond to what I said, otherwise you would never of mentioned ignoring me, duuuuuh.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> the only difference is that 10 space marines in 40k have a use, 10 infantry of any kind in fantasy would die before you deploy them on the table.
> 
> so its £25 for 10 models to catch 10 arrows and die before even seeing the enemy


You think any box of 10 WHFB infantry models (regardless of what they are) is terrible? I guess you're never going to collect... well anything, ever...

Also, by your logic, my army of 100 models cost me £100 to catch 100 arrows and die before ever seeing the enemy?

You might want to work on that logic. There are plenty of uses for 10 models in fantasy, ranging from a small "guard the flank of my huge unit" unit, skirmishers, cavalry, scouts, war machine guards etc.

On the other hand, Tac squads are a terrible waste of points, and my Marine army doesn't even have any. Because they're terrible. I'd rather have 10 Phoenix Guard in my 40k army than a tac squad.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I on't know about everybody else posting here, but . . . 

A) GW is a public company in business to provide profit to their shareholders.
B) The cost of miniatures isn't too high if people continue to buy them. It's not food or shelter. We can live without war-gaming.
c) Railing about the price seems silly and doesn't realyl solve much. I've played since the early 90's and I remember the days of 2 metal marines in a blister for $4.99 and less for other minis, but its part and parcel of their business model. While I wish I could afford new GW stuff I mostly make do with eBay, conversions, and sculpting my own (when I have time).

All of that said, a white dwarf interview with their marketing or actuarial department discussing pricing and business structure would be fascinating. I'd love to know how it all fits together. Some of the pieces are obvious, the prices of the pewter component metals have gone through the roof since those days of several minis for 5$, and of course they are working to support all of these lines, games, writers, artists, events, etc. And I'm sure they are not all equally profitable.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

As to the models, I think they are definitely a step in the right direction. 

Those White Lion models look amazing compared to their older counter parts, even though my High Elf army doesn't include any I may end up grabbing a few boxes. The Phoenix Guard pretty darn good now that I've got them together. It's a little confusing as to which arm fits on which shoulder, but that's what I get for not pre planning model building.

I am not a fan of those Classic High Elf Lothern Sea Guard that came out a little while back. With so many cheap, plastic, better looking options for Sea Guard already these "classics" felt like a step back.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sethis said:


> You think any box of 10 WHFB infantry models (regardless of what they are) is terrible? I guess you're never going to collect... well anything, ever...


why would I wanna collect hero/magichammer?, and don't gimme all that "its not hero this its not magic that" bollocks either, if you can't yet convince yourself thats true, don't bother trying to convince me, I've read what people say in the fantasy sections about magic and heroes still.


Sethis said:


> Also, by your logic, my army of 100 models cost me £100 to catch 100 arrows and die before ever seeing the enemy?


if thats how you want to inteperet what I said to try and drag me into a full on flamefest then by all means try, I know you know what I mean though, so don't fucking bother.


Sethis said:


> On the other hand, Tac squads are a terrible waste of points, and my Marine army doesn't even have any. Because they're terrible. I'd rather have 10 Phoenix Guard in my 40k army than a tac squad.


good for you then, have phoenix guard in your 40k army, don't quite see your point there, especially since you used marines as a comparrison before me


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would LOL if 10 phoenix guard turned up fighting for the marines against my Eldar....


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

ASF, usually rerolling to hit, up to a 17" charge range, -1 to your saves and 5+ with souped up FnP. 

Eldar VS. Phoenix Guard

Melee I will have to give to PG, but shooting won't bode well for them.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Aah another lets bash GW thread! Aren't they great,
So to the models I think they are fine indeed infact I have half a high elf fantasy army sitting around somewhere and they along with IOB have made me want to bring the pointy eared buggers back!
Not really sure why you're your moaning about the price stella, you have no interest in buying them so it literally has nothing to do with you! Now if your griping for shits and giggles and just to get a reaction (which I must say alot of the posts I see of yours are just that) then carry on coz it makes for an amusing read but get some new material this banging on about the price is a little boring!
The models are good and they are plastic and cheaper to buy win win!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> why would I wanna collect hero/magichammer?, and don't gimme all that "its not hero this its not magic that" bollocks either, if you can't yet convince yourself thats true, don't bother trying to convince me, I've read what people say in the fantasy sections about magic and heroes still.


Doesn't make you any less wrong, but seeing as you're so set against Warhammer, and will let no amount of facts convince you, I'll just laugh at your self-enforced stupidity.


----------

